# More tail gatin' in the squirrel woods



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Venison tenderloin, taters, onions, and peppers, baked beans. Coffee and cheese cake cookies for desert.
Retirement is such a trap! Don't fall for it, youngsters...


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Looks like an awesome day in my book!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Looks good. Did you get any squirrels? I took my son out after school on the last day of the season with his single shot .22. We only got to hunt for about an hour. We saw a fox squirrel and a red squirrel, but both ran up into hollow trees before Junior got a shot at them. I just like sitting in the winter woods listening to dead silence.


----------

